# Need advice on Sherwin Williams Paint selection



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I need some advice on Sherwin Williams Paint.

I got a referral from an old client and her friend wants basically everything repainted.

1. Walls
2.Baseboards, Crown molding
3 Doors, Door frames
4. window frames
5. Kitchen cabinets
6 Bathroom cabinets

Apparently, she has her mind set on a "custom white" color from Sherwin Williams. Whites make me nervous. That usually means three coats on the walls.

Everything the same colored white.

Whites are also difficult to get a good match. I was planning on using Benjamin Moore Advance for the cabinets and Regal for the walls & trim.

I may have to use Sherwin Williams paint and I haven't used their paint before.

I've heard that their eggshells are really shiny. Owner wants a durable paint.

What's a quality trim paint to use (spray) in a semi-gloss? Is Duration any good? I don't want to use trim paint that runs easily like Aura.

I think I'll get Advance matched up no matter what. I don't want to go in blind and experiment with Kem Aqua for the first time or their waterborne alkyd.


----------



## mrpaintman (Dec 1, 2017)

I primarily use SW Paints, majority of time Duration. I rarely get runs in it, unlike with BM which I think runs like crazy. For trim, I have used Duration and their trim paint pro classic, but its a small fortune for a gallon. Duration only comes in flat, Matte, satin and semi. SW doesn't really carry eggshell anymore. I have not painted any cabinets with it. I have had great results with Duration.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes their eggshells are a bit shiny I have been using cashmere low luster and like it as it hit a price point most people are comfortable with and it has good s.f. coverage. I use pro classic on trim. I just used a bunch of it on some plywood panels lining the walls of a new tire and repair shop. Yes S/W does make some good stuff. I have used their hybrid oil on cabinets with good results.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

IT'S POPCORN TIME AGAIN! Nummy, nummy!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

What's the best brand of microwave popcorn Btw? WRONG! It ALL sucks!

( i kill myself sometimes)


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

mrpaintman said:


> I primarily use SW Paints, majority of time Duration. I rarely get runs in it, unlike with BM which I think runs like crazy. For trim, I have used Duration and their trim paint pro classic, but its a small fortune for a gallon. Duration only comes in flat, Matte, satin and semi. SW doesn't really carry eggshell anymore. I have not painted any cabinets with it. I have had great results with Duration.


Sounds like Pro Classic for trim is a good bet. Duration vs Cashmere. What's the difference? I'm looking for something in the Regal quality and ease of application.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

regal


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mrpaintman said:


> I primarily use SW Paints, majority of time Duration. I rarely get runs in it, unlike with BM which I think runs like crazy. For trim, I have used Duration and their trim paint pro classic, but its a small fortune for a gallon. Duration only comes in flat, Matte, satin and semi. SW doesn't really carry eggshell anymore. I have not painted any cabinets with it. I have had great results with Duration.


FYI there is no 'standard' that paint manufacturers have to adhere to when naming a paint. Duration satin is basically the same gloss level as regal eggshell...


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> FYI there is no 'standard' that paint manufacturers have to adhere to when naming a paint. Duration satin is basically the same gloss level as regal eggshell...


Yes I'm quite aware of this. Some eggshells can be almost as shiny as some semi-gloss paints. I wish the industry had a terminology standard as well as sheen level for each group.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> Yes I'm quite aware of this. Some eggshells can be almost as shiny as some semi-gloss paints. I wish the industry had a terminology standard as well as sheen level for each group.


as far as I know the closest thing that exists is MPI rating


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Before I switched to BM I used Promar 200 low sheen eggshell for walls and Proclassic latex Semi Gloss for Trim. Brush and roll. If you want to step it up use Emerald Matte and Emerald trim Gloss. Emerald trim is waterbourne urethane alkyd. I have used a bunch of Proclassic for cabinets, vanitys, and built ins. I would try like crazy to stay with the paints you are comfortable with. Otherwise get you a gallon of each and hit the laundry room first. The low sheen eggshell is a matte finish with moderate durability. It.not shinny at all. I dont like Duration interior in any sheen. I do like their exterior though. I can smell popcorn?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> I need some advice on Sherwin Williams Paint.
> 
> I got a referral from an old client and her friend wants basically everything repainted.
> 
> ...


I'll chime in on the SW paints that I have narrowed it down to, the ones that work for my preferences.

For walls I like Cashmere flat the best, Duration matte has a bit more sheen, and 200 Egshel is ok in that it has a low egshel sheen.
I've tried a few of the semi gloss lines and the one that looks the best for me is ProClassic Acrylic. It takes a while to get used to the way it feels when working with it, similar to spreading oil, you have a minute to work with it but not too long before it will flash.
ProClassic Waterborne Alkyd works well on cabinets, as does the Emerald urethane acrylic.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

My SW standard is either Proclassic or Cashmere medium luster on trim.

If the walls are flat I use Cashmere. If they want sheen I use SuperPaint Velvet. Personally, I find SW sheens to be too shiny. The velvet is more along the lines of an eggshell and is very washable.

Ceilings I use a cheap builder grade flat. Masterhide is my paint of choice but my understanding is that it's not available everywhere.

Cabinets I use PPG or California but if I had to use SW I'd go with their Pro Industrial multi surface acrylic. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

ProClassic gives you that glass-like look for sure, but, I'm finding that THREE coats minimum is needed to get that look.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> I need some advice on Sherwin Williams Paint.
> 1. Walls
> 2.Baseboards, Crown molding
> 3 Doors, Door frames
> ...


I'll put my 2 cents in, seeing as how I use their stuff almost exclusively. 

A few questions that no one on here has asked, and needs to be before you select a product. 

1.) Do you plan to spray anything? Trim/etc.? Or are you doing all brush work?
2.) Does the client want a low sheen or high sheens? Not all products have high gloss for example and not all have "flat". 
3.) How durable does the wall paint need to be? Does she plan to wash the walls a lot and scrub them? 
4.) What type of texture is on the walls currently? Orange peel, flat/smooth, etc. 

As a painter these are the basic questions you need to ask yourself and answer yourself, then figure out what product you want to match to what situation. Also budget, this a high end project or a buy in bulk type of thing/house flip? 


I'll put an answer out with some of my own assumption. Walls are not smooth and you plan to spray the trim. Sheen of walls to be low luster/eggshell/satin. Wall texture assumption, textured (not smooth).

Based on that assumption.
1.) For walls. Use either Cashmere or Duration. The difference? Cashmere will apply better and feel better, but won't be as durable as a duration. Emerald is great, but I don't see a huge performance benefit for such a large price difference. Skip it. 

2.) Trim/Doors. 
If you want to be smart about it and use a single product. I'd select the Pro Industrial Waterborne Alkyd Urethane Enamel. Why? Because I can use it on the trim/doors as well as on the cabinets. Levels nice, dries to a durable finish. 4H pencil hardness, pretty stout. If there are bunch of different colors then it's optional. 

Price oriented, use Solo for trim.

If you want just a good trim paint, Pro Classic is the standard. Even comes in a "high" gloss, which other enamels don't come in, looks wet all the time. 

3. Cabinets I would use the Pro Industrial WB Alkyd Enamel. There is better stuff out there, but it becomes more complicated. I'd scuff sand, clean/de-grease, hit with extreme bond, then 1 or 2 coat of the Pro Industrial. Done. 

Hopefully that helps you in some way.  

:vs_cool:


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Walls are smooth in my city, Canada, about 99.99% of the time. I might have come across a textured wall twice in my career. It's all straight drywall up here.


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Smooth walls*



Mr Smith said:


> Walls are smooth in my city, Canada, about 99.99% of the time. I might have come across a textured wall twice in my career. It's all straight drywall up here.


If you are debating between Cashmere and Duration, I would suggest Cashmere. The reason being, my experience with Duration is that it is fine for textured walls but can leave lapmarks on smmoth surfaces because it is a high build product.
Cashmere has more open time and is more "goof proof" IMO.
:glasses:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Walls are smooth in my city, Canada, about 99.99% of the time. I might have come across a textured wall twice in my career. It's all straight drywall up here.


I'd look at possibly Emerald or Duration or even Super Paint. You'll have to slow those paints down possibly, depending on your weather conditions etc.

I live in the southwest, work out here, and it's not uncommon to be able to touch the walls within about 5-10 minutes after you hit them with paint, especially if going over a flat. 

Personally, I avoid Cashmere for smooth walls. I only use Cashmere currently on textured walls, excluding hand texture with large islands or thin hand textured. 

The reason being is because I found with Cashmere you get build-out, which means that it gets progressively shiner with more coats. Not much, but it's noticeable and especially in the right light (raking light), you'll notice it for sure. I've both sprayed and rolled it in a couple different homes and have had issues with sheen touch-up. Color touch-up is fine, but it's a sheen issue. So seeing as how I've tried a few different techniques with similar results, I avoid it for smooth walls. 

Haven't had sheen issues with the other mentioned products.

Another option you could try too for a good solid coating is ProMar 200 HP. It's their high performance version and that I know for sure has good scrub performance. I've had to rough sponge some black marks from scaffolds being scraped across it and was able to get the marks out with hardly any burnishing. 

My vote goes for ProMar 200 HP, based on pricing. I get the higher performance coating without paying the prices of the Duration, etc. It's around par with Super Paint price wise, but outperforms it. So a win-win. 

Look into it, you might like it. 

Cons: Not every sheen is available (2 sheens)
So if they want another type than what is offered, you'll have to switch products. But for an eggshel or even a higher gloss egg-shell, it works good.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> What's the best brand of microwave popcorn Btw? WRONG! It ALL sucks!
> 
> ( i kill myself sometimes)


Better you kill yourself sometimes than one of us! :vs_smirk:


----------

